# Today is the day!



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

STBXH is moving out of the house and I (well, the kids, too) get my home back! It's been a long couple of months to get to this day. I am looking forward to starting my new life (whatever that is).


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Good luck...


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

tailrider3 said:


> Good luck...


Thank you!


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

I can't keep anything down today. I wasn't expecting this reaction at all. I expected to be thrilled he was gone. I mean, I am glad. It's what needed to happen.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

prunus said:


> STBXH is moving out of the house and I (well, the kids, too) get my home back! It's been a long couple of months to get to this day. I am looking forward to starting my new life (whatever that is).


*Congratulations, @prunus ~ Now go about taking due charge of things! You'll be feeling better in no time!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Congratulations, @prunus ~ Now go about taking due charge of things! You'll be feeling better in no time!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's my plan. It's just a little harder than I imagined.


----------

